# Kugellager Fachgespräch



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

Hey ho 🖖 und zwar fährt ein Kollege von mir ein älteres Canyon torque

Leider sind genau die Lager beim trettlager innerhalb von ca 6 Monaten ihnen verrostet 

Beim ersten Mal haben wir schon gedacht ok zu oft geputzt oder durch den Winter usw 

Aber nach dem Austausch das gleiche wieder und die Fehler Quellen die es hätten sein können wurden beseitigt 

Ich habe sogar extra dichtfett genommen was dafür da ist Wasser abzuhalten (komme aus dem Maschinenbau) 

Aber wieder das selbe 🤔

Vl hat ja der eine oder andere eine idee an die wir noch nicht gedacht haben warum das so ist 

Ich habe mal noch par Bilder mit eingefügt wo es Sitz und wie es von Haus aus eigentlich nichts reinlaufen kann 

Mfg mini


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (24. März 2022)

Bei dem Threadtitel werden bestimmt nicht viele auf den Thread zugreifen. Konkretisiere das doch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Bei dem Threadtitel werden bestimmt nicht viele auf den Thread zugreifen. Konkretisiere das doch mal.


Mein Gedanke war das eher die mit Erfahrung mit Kugellager haben und auch die unterschiede kennen nicht nur mit stahl oder Edelstahl sondern schon auch wissen was 2rs c3 usw weiter heißt da ich mir erhoffe das die vl ne Idee haben


----------



## Basti138 (24. März 2022)

Du stand Wasser über nen langen Zeitraum drin. Das Bike ist an den Stellen sauber => Da war Kärcher, oder Schlauch im Einsatz.
Das rote zeug, ist das Carbonmontagepaste?

Auch "Edelstahl"lager brauchen Fett und kein Wasser.


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Du stand Wasser über nen langen Zeitraum drin. Das Bike ist an den Stellen sauber => Da war Kärcher, oder Schlauch im Einsatz.
> Das rote zeug, ist das Carbonmontagepaste?
> 
> Auch "Edelstahl"lager brauchen Fett und kein Wasser.


Beim letzten Mal habe ich dichtfett genommen 

Und wo kommt das Wasser her 🤷‍♂️ Beim einbau war innen alles trocken 

Und wen das so wer würde es ja auch das trettlager mit angreifen aber es sind nur die zwei Lager ( rechts und links)  alle anderen sind io und fast wie neu


----------



## Basti138 (24. März 2022)

Das können wir nicht wissen, auf welche Art das Wasser da reingekommen ist, das weist du.
Das Tretlager wird genauso aussehen, du hast es nur noch nicht zerlegt  🤔
Und der Steuersatz auch. Und die Gabel innen auch und die Naben und die Pedallager.

"Dichtfett"


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das können wir nicht wissen, auf welche Art das Wasser da reingekommen ist, das weist du.
> Das Tretlager wird genauso aussehen, du hast es nur noch nicht zerlegt  🤔
> Und der Steuersatz auch. Und die Gabel innen auch und die Naben und die Pedallager.
> 
> "Dichtfett"


Nein alles andere ist in Ordnung das habe ich mir angeschaut und es ist schon das zweite mal so innerhalb von 6 Monaten 

Und das Thema Wasser mit oder ohne Druck ist auch nicht möglich da das ja extra bedacht wurde und nach dem zweiten Lager Tausch noch mehr drauf geachtet wurde beim putzen


----------



## Basti138 (24. März 2022)

Wie putzt du denn das Bike nach dem Parkeinsatz?


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wie putzt du denn das Bike nach dem Parkeinsatz?


Trockene Bürste weil viel kommt nicht ran wen man mal extra nur bei gutem Wetter fährt


----------



## Basti138 (24. März 2022)

> Trockene Bürste


----------



## Flaminski (24. März 2022)

Mal so ganz vorsichtig gefragt...Wie wurde denn das Fett genau genutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (24. März 2022)

Mini24 schrieb:


> Trockene Bürste weil viel kommt nicht ran wen man mal extra nur bei gutem Wetter fährt


Na,, ohne Wasser kein Rost. Und das Fett muss IN die Lager. Dichtung runter, auffüllen, Dichtung wieder drauf.


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Mal so ganz vorsichtig gefragt...Wie wurde denn das Fett genau genutzt?


 Na zum einpressen also der gesamte Lagersitz eingeschmiert ich habe mir angewöhnt auch das Lager selbst zu schmieren und vor dem zusammen bauen halt einfach drauf nach dem Motto was es raus drückt wird abgewischt 




S-H-A schrieb:


> Na,, ohne Wasser kein Rost. Und das Fett muss IN die Lager. Dichtung runter, auffüllen, Dichtung wieder drauf.


Richtig aber bei etwas vernünftigeren Lager sind die von Haus aus ausreichend gefettet und es ist leider ein sondermass wo es nur von skf oder endurobarings was gibt und die werden nicht trocken geliefert xd


----------



## S-H-A (24. März 2022)

Mini24 schrieb:


> Na zum einpressen also der gesamte Lagersitz eingeschmiert ich habe mir angewöhnt auch das Lager selbst zu schmieren und vor dem zusammen bauen halt einfach drauf nach dem Motto was es raus drückt wird abgewischt
> 
> 
> 
> Richtig aber bei etwas vernünftigeren Lager sind die von Haus aus ausreichend gefettet und es ist leider ein sondermass wo es nur von skf oder endurobarings was gibt und die werden nicht trocken geliefert xd


Ich habe noch kein Lager gesehen, dass ab Werk randvoll war mit Fett. Auch nicht die Enduro.
Und Rost kommt nicht von alleine. Zu wenig Fett, zuviel Wasser. Da muss man nicht diskutieren.
Ist es möglich, dass die Lager von innen gewässert werden, wo es evtl. nicht ablaufen kann? Kenne den Rahmen nicht.


----------



## A-Abraxas (24. März 2022)

Mini24 schrieb:


> … bei etwas vernünftigeren Lager sind die von Haus aus ausreichend gefettet und … die werden nicht trocken geliefert


Gefettet sind die Lager schon - allerdings eher minimalistisch, da sie (eigentlich) für hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt sind.
Also - wie schon geschrieben - Dichtung vorsichtig (!) runter, Fett rein (z.B. Staburags NBU) und Dichtung wieder drauf. Das verlängert die Lebensdauer der Lager erheblich.


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich habe noch kein Lager gesehen, dass ab Werk randvoll war mit Fett. Auch nicht die Enduro.
> Und Rost kommt nicht von alleine. Zu wenig Fett, zuviel Wasser. Da muss man nicht diskutieren.
> Ist es möglich, dass die Lager von innen gewässert werden, wo es evtl. nicht ablaufen kann? Kenne den Rahmen nicht.


Wasser kann abfließen auf den einem bild sieht man es oben mein erster Beitrag hat die Bilder 

Ich will eigentlich nur wissen wo das Wasser her kommt weil es wurde alle Quellen die dran schuld sind eliminiert 

Und als Beispiel c3 Lager sind immer voll mit fett


----------



## S-H-A (24. März 2022)

Mini24 schrieb:


> Wasser kann abfließen auf den einem bild sieht man es oben mein erster Beitrag hat die Bilder
> 
> Ich will eigentlich nur wissen wo das Wasser her kommt weil es wurde alle Quellen die dran schuld sind eliminiert
> 
> Und als Beispiel c3 Lager sind immer voll mit fett


Was hat die Lagerluft mit Fett zu tun? Nichts. 
Kugellager sind auf Drehzahl ausgelegt, allein deswegen sind die nie voll mit Fett. Die "Max" Lager sind schon deutlich voller, sind ja extra für wenig Bewegung und hohe Belastungen wie sie am Rahmen auftreten, aber auch hier geht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Was hat die Lagerluft mit Fett zu tun? Nichts.
> Kugellager sind auf Drehzahl ausgelegt, allein deswegen sind die nie voll mit Fett. Die "Max" Lager sind schon deutlich voller, sind ja extra für wenig Bewegung und hohe Belastungen wie sie am Rahmen auftreten, aber auch hier geht mehr.


Mehr geht immer da gebe ich dir recht aber c3 lager zumindest die die ich verwendet habe bis jetzt haber mehr fett um eventuells spiel zu beseitigen also alle lager die ich mir in c3 geholt habe waren mit fett und nicht nur geölt wie es bei manch anderen ist 

Ich werde bei den neuen das gerne mal machen mit nach fetten aber es muss trotzdem irgendwo das Wasser her kommen es sind ja wie gesagt nur die lager betroffen


----------



## erborow (24. März 2022)

es wurde aber schon lager mit beidseitiger Dichtung also 2 RS verbaut.


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

erborow schrieb:


> es wurde aber schon lager mit beidseitiger Dichtung also 2 RS verbaut.


Natürlich 😉


----------



## Basti138 (24. März 2022)

Mini24 schrieb:


> Und als Beispiel c3 Lager sind immer voll mit fett


Was hat denn die Angabe der Lagerluft mit der Fettfüllung zu tun?

Fakt ist, du musst dir was mit der Bikepflege überlegen. Ansonsten nimm gleich ein 10er Pack Lager.
Welches Fett verwendest du denn?


----------



## S-H-A (24. März 2022)

Mini24 schrieb:


> Mehr geht immer da gebe ich dir recht aber c3 lager zumindest die die ich verwendet habe bis jetzt haber mehr fett um eventuells spiel zu beseitigen also alle lager die ich mir in c3 geholt habe waren mit fett und nicht nur geölt wie es bei manch anderen ist
> 
> Ich werde bei den neuen das gerne mal machen mit nach fetten aber es muss trotzdem irgendwo das Wasser her kommen es sind ja wie gesagt nur die lager betroffen


Mehr Fett um Spiel zu beseitigen? Allmählich wird es albern.


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Angabe der Lagerluft mit der Fettfüllung zu tun?
> 
> Fakt ist, du musst dir was mit der Bikepflege überlegen. Ansonsten nimm gleich ein 10er Pack Lager.
> Welches Fett verwendest du denn?


Fett haben wir verschiedene probiert beim ersten Mal das von mucoff beim zweiten Mal dichtfett aus meiner alten Firma  und verbaut sind endurobarings vmax   Und an der Pflege liegt es nicht das habe ich jetzt schon gefühlt 10 mal geschrieben 

Sorry aber diese Fehler Quellen mit falschem putzen zu viel Wasser usw haben wir nach dem ersten Tausch extra geschaut ob es dadran lag das Rad wurde nur im Trockenen bewegt steht in der Wohnung also im warmer trockener umgebung


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Mehr Fett um Spiel zu beseitigen? Allmählich wird es albern.


Anders konnte ich mir es bis jetzt noch nicht erklären warum da sonst fett deine ist und die nicht geölt sind wie die anderen vl kannst du mir sagen warum es dan drinne ist 🤔


----------



## Basti138 (24. März 2022)

Wenn du die ganzen Tipps dementierst, bekommst du dein Lagerproblem nicht abgestellt.  
In dem Lager war über längerem Zeitraum Wasser drin.
Das war ein 2RS Lager. Quizzfrage, wie kommt Wasser da rein, wenn keins vorhanden war?

Du bist dir sicher, statt Fett keinen Brotaufstrich verwendet zu haben 🤔


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2022)

Das rostige Teil da oben sieht aus, als ob da nie Fett drin war. Und wenn das Rad nur im trockenen bewegt wurde und in der Wohnung stand, kann auch z.B. Kondenswasser bestimmt nicht das ganze Fett ausgespült haben. Vielleicht hast du einen fettliebenden Nachbarn, der das Fett heimlich aussaugt.

Ansonsten sind die hier verwendeten Lager für hohe Drehzahlen, z.B. in Öl im fünfstelligen Bereich, ausgelegt, da wäre eine komplette Fettfüllung kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Flaminski (24. März 2022)

War "Wasserader im Rahmen" schon? 
Aber mal ernsthaft... wer soll dir denn hier per Ferndiagnose sagen, wo das Wasser herkommt, wenn es nicht am Putzen liegt und das bike nur im Trockenen bewegt wird?

Ich mache alle meine Lager im Neuzustand auf (dichtring vorsichtig ab) , mache sie randvoll mit Fett und gut ist. Probleme hatte ich so noch nie, trotz fahren in jeglicher Witterung. 
Aber im Grunde genommen wurde das jetzt ja schon oft genug vorgeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (24. März 2022)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich habe noch kein Lager gesehen, dass ab Werk randvoll war mit Fett.



Ich schon. Ich habe MAX Industrielager von einem Shop in Fellbach bestellt, die waren richtig gut gefüllt mit einem sehr zähen, weißen Fett. Die haben auch Sondermaße👍
Der Zusatz MAX ist wichtig, diese sind dann komplett mit Kugeln voll und haben keinen "Abstandshalter" aus Kunststoff verbaut. Generell ist es aber ein guter Tip, bei neuen Lagern unter die Dichtung zu schauen, ob die auch proppenvoll sind.



Mini24 schrieb:


> Leider sind genau die Lager beim trettlager innerhalb von ca 6 Monaten ihnen verrostet


Ganz so schnell war es bei mir nicht, aber gerade das Hauptlager auf der Antriebsseite (das andere aber auch) muss ich immer wieder besonders warten. Da setzt sich einfach immer Schmodder ab und Feuchtigkeit findet immer einen Weg. Versuch es mal mit Bootsfett, das macht doch hier im Forum immer die Runde als Lagerschmiermittel.
Ich verpasse den Lagern ca. 2x pro Jahr eine neue Fettpackung und zwar richtig viel und von beiden Seiten.  Oft sehen die Lager übel aus, aber nachdem ich die gereinigt habe, ist die Rostsuppe komplett weg. Dann wie gesagt, möglichst zähes Fett nehmen, das bleibt länger drin. Ich putze regelmäßig und vor allem im Winter. Putzen sehe ich per se nicht als Problem, man sollte um die Lager schonend sein und nicht direkt mit Hochdruck draufhalten. Ich habe aber auch einen Kompressor, dann kann ich die Lagerbereiche mit Druckluft trocknen. Und ja, bis jetzt hält das Fett die Druckluftbehandlung ganz gut aus.


----------



## garfunkel187 (24. März 2022)

Was für eine größe haben die Lager denn? Eventuell wären auch SKF-MTRX Lager etwas. Die sollen ja sehr robust sein was verschmutzung angeht.


----------



## Habitat84 (24. März 2022)

Mini24 schrieb:


> (komme aus dem Maschinenbau)


Was machst du da genau? 

Der punkt ist irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Fett spült sich nicht von alleine weg. Wie heiß das zeug genau das du da reingeschmiert hast? Die braune pampe sieht schon fast aus wie eine emulsion. Wenn kein wasser dran kommt kannst nicht rosten, schon gar nicht nach so kurzer zeit. 


Mini24 schrieb:


> Trockene Bürste


 Da hab ich zweifel.


----------



## garfunkel187 (24. März 2022)

Gerade wenn über der Dichtscheibe des Lagers keine zusätzliche Dichtung ist reibt sich hier schnell feinster Staub in das Lager. Unten am Hauptdrehpunkt wo so gut wie immer dreckbeschuss egal ob feucht oder nicht stattfindet besteht das Problem häufig. Die Dichtscheiben der lager sind eben immer nur ein Kompromiss aus Dichtwirkung und Leichtlauf.

Interessant wäre es, die Lager mal gründlich zu reinigen um zu sehen ob es wirklich rost oder "nur" eine Staub-Fett-Pampe ist.


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

garfunkel187 schrieb:


> Gerade wenn über der Dichtscheibe des Lagers keine zusätzliche Dichtung ist reibt sich hier schnell feinster Staub in das Lager. Unten am Hauptdrehpunkt wo so gut wie immer dreckbeschuss egal ob feucht oder nicht stattfindet besteht das Problem häufig. Die Dichtscheiben der lager sind eben immer nur ein Kompromiss aus Dichtwirkung und Leichtlauf.
> 
> Interessant wäre es, die Lager mal gründlich zu reinigen um zu sehen ob es wirklich rost oder "nur" eine Staub-Fett-Pampe ist.


Das klingt mal interessant werde bei lager tauschen mal schauen


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Was machst du da genau?
> 
> Der punkt ist irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Fett spült sich nicht von alleine weg. Wie heiß das zeug genau das du da reingeschmiert hast? Die braune pampe sieht schon fast aus wie eine emulsion. Wenn kein wasser dran kommt kannst nicht rosten, schon gar nicht nach so kurzer zeit.
> 
> Da hab ich zweifel.


Dicht fett heißt es


----------



## Mini24 (24. März 2022)

garfunkel187 schrieb:


> Was für eine größe haben die Lager denn? Eventuell wären auch SKF-MTRX Lager etwas. Die sollen ja sehr robust sein was verschmutzung angeht.


Die möchte er auch bestellen


----------



## sinusalba (24. März 2022)

Das Problem hatte ich mal....bau das Lager aus und setzte den Rahmen ganz vorsichtig aus verschiedenen Ebenen und Winkel leicht fließendem Wasser aus...Ziel ist herauszufinden ob von irgendwo Wasser von oben/unten/seitlich wo auch immer seinen Weg ins Lager findet, ist ein wenig triggy, braucht etwas Geduld.


----------



## tfet (24. März 2022)

Die Frage ist ja: Wo kommt das Wasser überhaupt her?
In meiner Welt kommt das Wasser gerne mal vom Himmel gefallen, aber das ist ja bereits ausgeschlossen.
Um ehrlich zu sein sehen meine Rädchen auch mal Wasser aus dem Gartenschlauch oder sogar dem Hochdruckreiniger - auch ausgeschlossen. 
Dann fällt mir als Quelle des Übels nur noch die Unterbux ein. Da kommt Wasser gerne mal her wenn zu hart geballert wird oder zu megakrasse Jumps gesendet werden!

Ergo: Nurnoch halb so sick shredden, Die Gaps in halber Länge wählen, den Backflipp nur noch in einfacher Ausführung und dabei die Hände an der Lenkstange lassen und die Lager werden für die Ewigkeit halten.

Sag das Deinem Freund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (24. März 2022)

Vernünftige SKF Lager in 2Z oder 2RS sollten ewig halten.
Die Tipps mit Dichtung ab und wieder nach dem Fetten ran machen ist nutzlos bis schädlich.
Geschlossene Lager haben in der Regel genug Fett.
In meinen 3 Räder hab ich seit mindestens 5 Jahren die Lager nicht mehr getauscht und die funktionieren ohne ruckeln, knacken oder was auch immer. Ich habe damals auch bissel mehr Geld dafür in die Hand genommen und kein China Mist verbaut.
Ich hab größtenteils auch Walzen bzw Nadellager verbaut, die können auch bissel mehr . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (24. März 2022)

tfet schrieb:


> Wo kommt das Wasser überhaupt her?


Er fährt ja nur bei schön Wetter und Bürstet trocken ab . . . Ar***wasser , mehr fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## tfet (24. März 2022)

Ui! War mir nicht bewusst das man das in so wenige Worte packen kann.


----------



## sinusalba (24. März 2022)

tfet schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja: Wo kommt das Wasser überhaupt her?
> In meiner Welt kommt das Wasser gerne mal vom Himmel gefallen, aber das ist ja bereits ausgeschlossen.
> Um ehrlich zu sein sehen meine Rädchen auch mal Wasser aus dem Gartenschlauch oder sogar dem Hochdruckreiniger - auch ausgeschlossen.
> Dann fällt mir als Quelle des Übels nur noch die Unterbux ein. Da kommt Wasser gerne mal her wenn zu hart geballert wird oder zu megakrasse Jumps gesendet werden!
> ...


Du wirst dich wundern....Wasser ist ein wunderlicher Saft.....
Regen, Spritzwasser durch nassen Untergrund, eventuell sogar Schwitz und Kondeswasser usw.....Wasser findet immer seinen Weg ins innere. 
Möglicherweise Dichtung nicht dicht. 
Ähnlich suchen wie bei einer undichten Windschutzscheibe....


----------



## tfet (24. März 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern....Wasser ist ein wunderlicher Saft.....
> Regen, Spritzwasser durch nassen Untergrund, eventuell sogar Schwitz und Kondeswasser usw.....Wasser findet immer seinen Weg ins innere.
> Möglicherweise Dichtung nicht dicht.
> Ähnlich suchen wie bei einer undichten Windschutzscheibe....


Da fällt mir der Phaeton wieder ein, Das war vielleicht eine Geschichte!


----------



## PhatBiker (24. März 2022)

tfet schrieb:


> Phaeton


Was hat der damit zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfet (24. März 2022)

Ich hab nicht mit Wassereinbrüchen in windschutzscheiben angefangen!
Aber mannomann, das war eine Geschichte!


----------



## ghostmuc (24. März 2022)

Mini24 schrieb:


> (komme aus dem Maschinenbau)


So richtig Handwerk oder nur studiert ? 
Ich frag nur weil dein "Fachwissen" eigentlich von jedem Lehrling in der ersten Klasse Berufschule übertroffen wird


----------



## AMSel130 (25. März 2022)

Kondenswasser ist ein guter Punkt. Kaltes Rad nach der Ausfahrt in feuchten Keller oder zusammen mit den vollgeschwitzten Klamotten in den Kofferraum.
Die zweite Version hatte ich schon mehrmals. Alurahmen war leicht feucht. Wenn sich die Feuchte auch ins Lager zieht wo sie nicht ablüften kann gammelts


----------



## memphis35 (25. März 2022)

Wenn diese ganzen Theorien auch praktisch relevant währen , müßten täglich millonen von Lagern an Fahrrädern weltweit getauscht werden.


----------



## cabron (25. März 2022)

Mini24 schrieb:


> das Rad wurde nur im Trockenen bewegt steht in der Wohnung also im warmer trockener umgebung



Nur als Idee: Im Winter kaltes Rad in warme Wohnung gestellt und dann Kondenswasser? Vielleicht genau im Hauptlager weil der Rahmen an der Stelle am längsten braucht um sich auf Raumtemperatur zu erwärmen? 

Sehr hypothetisch, aber irgendwo muss die Feuchte ja herkommen


----------



## ghostmuc (25. März 2022)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Wenn diese ganzen Theorien auch praktisch relevant währen , müßten täglich millonen von Lagern an Fahrrädern weltweit getauscht werden.


Wenn man bedenkt wie viele Fahrräder es weltweit gibt könnte die Zahl nicht so abwegig sein


----------



## Dominik19xx (25. März 2022)

Sind wir uns denn inzwischen überhaupt sicher, dass es sich um Rost handelt?   Von den Fotos her könnte das auch einfach eine Mischung aus Staub und Fett sein. Und so wie die Lager am DHX geschützt sind (also im Prinzip gar nicht) kommt da gerne mal Dreck rein. Insbesondere natürlich an den Lagern der Hauptschwinge die im konstanten Dreckbeschuss sind. 

Quelle dieser Information:  Ich besitze selbst ein DHX dessen Lager regelmäßig voller Dreck sind, aber bisher noch nie Rost hatten.


----------



## Basti138 (25. März 2022)

So ne Mischung aus Staub und Rost hab ich grad am Auto. 
Rost kanns ja nicht sein, ist nie nass geworden, war immer in der Garage.
Zwinkersmiley


----------



## Mini24 (25. März 2022)

Ich danke allen für die Stellen weise nützlichen Tipps oder Ideen 

Nach Rücksprache ist mit wieder eingefallen das es ein Unfall Rahmen ist was ich leider vergessen habe zu erwähnen 

Daher steht diese stelle leicht unter Spannung und dadurch bekommen die lager Druck wodurch sich der Rest sich leicht erklärt lässt 

Ich danke allen und würde es damit als gelöst betrachten


----------



## Basti138 (25. März 2022)

Könntest du mir das bitte genauer erklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini24 (25. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir das bitte genauer erklären?


Na die lager haben dadurch Druck da es leicht verzogen ist daher laufen die leicht unsauber und die Dichtungen liegen nicht Plan an und in dem Bereich reicht 1-2 Zehntel aus das die Dichtung nicht mehr reicht würde ich jetzt sagen 

In Verbindung das die Stelle den meisten dreck schmutz usw ab bekommt auch sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## Basti138 (25. März 2022)

Ja gut, aber wieso rosten die, wenn sie nie nass geworden sind?

Ich sag dir, wie es war:
Da wurde vor dem Winter drüber gekärchert, übern Winter war das Bike weggestellt und das eingedrungene Wasser konnte wegen den Dichtungen ein halbes Jahr nicht austrocknen.


----------



## Mini24 (25. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber wieso rosten die, wenn sie nie nass geworden sind?


es kann dadurch auch ein dreck öl gemisch sein 

Ich kann das leider nicht mehr prüfen
Er hat halt zur Überbrückung bis die neuen Lager da sind erstmal fett rein gemacht


----------



## Basti138 (25. März 2022)

Wenn das ein Dreck Öl Gemisch war, fress ich nen Besen. 🤔


----------



## Mini24 (25. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Dreck Öl Gemisch war, fress ich nen Besen. 🤔



Ist ne Vermutung die leider nicht mehr prüf bar ist


----------



## Basti138 (25. März 2022)

Natürlich ist das prüfbar. Zerlege das alte Lager und putze die Kugeln und dann siehst du, wie die Oberfläche aussieht.

Nimm das nächste Mal das Fett von Finishline mit Teflon, das hält ne Zeit lang. Oder das Galli ist auch gut.
Kannste auch die Dichtscheiben abhebeln und die Lager auffüllen, wo Fett ist, kommt kein Wasser hin.
Beim Parkeinsatz mit Kärcher musst aber trotzdem das Bike so ein oder zwei Mal im Jahr zerlegen und nachfetten.


----------



## S-H-A (25. März 2022)

Ein unterhaltsames "Kugellager-Fachgespräch".


----------



## Black-Under (25. März 2022)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Vernünftige SKF Lager in 2Z oder 2RS sollten ewig halten.
> Die Tipps mit Dichtung ab und wieder nach dem Fetten ran machen ist nutzlos bis schädlich.
> Geschlossene Lager haben in der Regel genug Fett.
> In meinen 3 Räder hab ich seit mindestens 5 Jahren die Lager nicht mehr getauscht und die funktionieren ohne ruckeln, knacken oder was auch immer. Ich habe damals auch bissel mehr Geld dafür in die Hand genommen und kein China Mist verbaut.
> Ich hab größtenteils auch Walzen bzw Nadellager verbaut, die können auch bissel mehr . . .


Genau so ist es. Ein vollkugeliges Markenlager ist werksseitig komplett mit Fett gefüllt.
Wenn man standardmäßig die Dichtungen rauspopelt dann kann das gut gehen kann aber auch alles schlimmer machen.
Ich hatte vor kurzem auch ein Canyon hier bei welchem das Lager so aussah. Nach einigem rumgedruchse hat der Kunde dann zugegeben, dass er öfters den Hochdruckreiniger an der Tanke nutzt.


----------



## Basti138 (25. März 2022)

Im Prinzip kann man das Fett im Lager rausmachen.
Das Originalfett ist ja für drehende Lager gedacht und das Fett ist eher dünn und meistens sehr sparsam verwendet.
Im Hinterbau hat man nur eine kleine Bewegung => hier kann man schon Galli reinmachen.
Das Problem ist halt, dass man beim Abhebeln die filigranen Dichtscheiben eigentlich immer beschädigt.
Ich lasse die neuen Lager deshalb auch in Ruhe und fülle die Spalte mit Montagepaste auf.
Das muss jeder selber wissen.

Ich weis auch nicht, was ich von diesen vollkugeligen Lagern halten soll. Mehr Kugeln wären ja für die Belastung im Hinterbau perfekt. Aber es braucht halt für die Montage die Einfüllnut und im Hinterbau rollt immer die selbe Kugel an der Nut vorbei hin und her, Querkräfte,... 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (25. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kann man das Fett im Lager rausmachen.
> Das Originalfett ist ja für drehende Lager gedacht und das Fett ist eher dünn und meistens sehr sparsam verwendet.
> Im Hinterbau hat man nur eine kleine Bewegung => hier kann man schon Galli reinmachen.
> Das Problem ist halt, dass man beim Abhebeln die filigranen Dichtscheiben eigentlich immer beschädigt.
> ...


Vollkugelige Lager sind für solche Anwendungen gedacht, die können ein vielfaches an Kraft aufnehmen. Vollrollig wäre besser aber die baut kaum einer in die Hinterbauten ein, weil sie breiter bauen.

Die Einfüllnut spielt keine Rolle. Es gibt ja kaum Bewegung in dem Lager.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> "Dichtfett"


Dichtet einwandfrei: fünf Liter Wasser ins Lager gegossen und auch nach 24 Stunden ist noch kein Tropfen rausgelaufen...


----------



## PhatBiker (26. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> und im Hinterbau rollt immer die selbe Kugel an der Nut vorbei hin und her,


und genau jetzt haben wir alle die Lösung aller Lösungen.
Nach 2 oder 3 Ausfahrten, Lager ausbauen und um 90Grad im Uhrzeigersinn das gesamte Lager drehen und wieder einbauen!


----------



## Basti138 (27. März 2022)

Wie wärs hier mit?


----------



## DocB (28. März 2022)

Syntace=Liteville haben Schmiernippel in den Achsen (Hauptlager, HorstLink). Teuer aber am Ende günstiger


----------



## senkaeugen (27. Juni 2022)

Wie hießen noch mal diese Lager von SKF? die anstatt eines Käfigs und der Fettfüllung ein ölgetränktes Polymer zwischen den Kugeln haben?

Bin mit den Enduro Max BO LLU im Hinterbau nicht zufrieden da diese unaufhörlich "auslaufen" und dauernd Staub binden um die Gelenke rum 🤦🏻‍♂️ Sieht sch.... aus und beginnt mit der Zeit zu knarzen 😒

Würde gern etwas fertiges einbauen und nicht erst anfangen das Fett auszutauschen usw. 🤷🏻‍♂️
Wenn dies aber die einzig wahre Lösungen ist und das Fett (welches?) dann mit Sicherheit nicht mehr ausläuft (wenn das Bike hin und wieder in praller Sonne steht), dann würde ich auch zähneknirschend diesen Schritt gehen müssen 😪

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den besagten SKF "ohne Käfig"?

edit:

Die heißen MTRX und haben immer noch einen Stahlkäfig, das Polymer ist drumherum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guts (27. Juni 2022)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Wenn dies aber die einzig wahre Lösungen ist und das Fett (welches?) dann mit Sicherheit nicht mehr ausläuft


Ich hab meine immer mit dem gelbgrünen Lagerfett von Shimano ersäuft. Lief nicht aus und schmierte gut, daher meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Mini24 (27. Juni 2022)

Moing 
Also die meinst du bestimmt 








						SKF Rillenkugellager MTRX Solid Oil 61903/6903 2RS | 17 x 30 x 7 mm, 15,50 €
					

SKF Rillenkugellager MTRX Solid Oil 61903/6903 2RS | 17 x 30 x 7 mm Der neue Maßstab in Sachen Lagertechnik für Dein Fahrrad Was wäre eine Fahrt durchs Gelä




					r2-bike.com
				




Habe die beim Kollegen drinnen bis jetzt scheint Ruhe zu sein 

Habe dabei nur die Hülse in  der Mitte tauschen müssen die war zu klein und hat die lager verdrückt


----------



## PhatBiker (27. Juni 2022)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> da diese unaufhörlich "auslaufen"


Wenn die Lager ZZ sind, egal ob jetzt auch RS eine rolle spielt oder nicht, dann kann und darf nix auslaufen . . .


----------

